# building stables



## sunshineforever (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi

I looked through old posts but couldnt find anything about requirements for this.

I'd like to build a block of 4 timber framed stables on the half acre behind my house (no part for dwelling). It is my land, and would need to be on concrete base. I'd want water and electric there too.

How long do you think it would take for planning/building permission? I have all the floor plans professionally drawn.

What are peoples experiences please.

thanks xx


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You'll need planning permission, how long depends on your Camara, the easiest way to find out is to go to the Engineers Depart and ask, exactly what they reguire from you and how long.
Getting the application right saves time.

When you say plans drawn professionally do you mean by a Portuguese Architect if not they'll need redoing or at least stamping by one, and checking against building regs.

Floor plans? you'll need full plans, talk to the Camara


----------

